
Distributed Map Reduce in Go: Smaller Than Small - touristtam
https://medium.com/@chris.lu/distributed-map-reduce-in-go-smaller-than-small-b9d97efd78cb#.d9ea6fuyk
======
alexnewman
Love this idea. How to help

